# where can I get a puppy??



## catgor_99 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi......

My Partner and I have been in Dubai for nearly 2 years and are desperatly looking for a young puppy. We have been visiting the pet stores but the puppies are much too expensive at 12000 dirham. 

The puppies are really nice and are all pure breeds however at the prices they ask I feel is too much. (almost 2000 UK pounds)

Can some one tell me if this price is normal ,??? or Can I find a nice puppy for adoption or at a more reasonable price. 

We would accept a cross breed puppy just as long as it is adorable so we can look after it properly.

Thanks for your help


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Does it have to be a young puppy? There are the different rescue groups here that have many many dogs available but they may not be as young as you want. A one year old dog may be past the cute cuddly but they are also past the teething, past the potty training, and past the pesky barking and crying stage. 

Also, dog food here isnt cheap. Even if you feed the garbage stuff you get at the markets, its still quite costly. And vets here for shots and checkups for me are double the price as back home. Owning a pet here isnt cheap. 

Not to be pessimistic, but I do rescue at home and many many people give up their animals because they have to move a few hundred km away, let alone spend $4000 or so to take the dog with you. If your not going to be here for 10+ years, then do you have the funds to take the dog with you. Even if you are, do you have that amount set aside to be able to take the dog with you if tommorrow you were to lose your job. 

You can go to the Sharjah animal market and get 'puppies' quite cheap. You will also see that most of them are sick and coughing, in terrible conditions, and prob came from a puppy mill. With puppy mill dogs, you will find they usually have biting problems due to being taken away from their mother too early to be taught bite inhibition in what should be their 6th and 7th week, will bark due to seperation anxiety due to being removed too early, will have potty issues as they learned at a young age its ok to potty and sleep in the same place, and LOTS of other issues that most people who do rescue can pin point quite quickly as to the cause of it. I would strongly advice against falling in to the trap of picking up a cheap dog. 

If you are not set on a puppy and can love an abandoned dog  they will truly love you for it. There are many many available. 

If you are set on a puppy, then importing one from a reputable breeder may be cheaper then just buying one here if they will do the flights themselves into the UAE and not go thru a pet importer. 

Do you have a breed in mind? It amazes me when I see someone post that they are looking for a lab or a bulldog or some other opposites. Its just an abandoned dog waiting to happen if you dont have a general idea what your getting into. I do saint rescue and it forever amazed me when I would go to someones home for them to surrender they would always say they didnt realize they had so much hair, would drool so much, would be so upset being left outside, or the worse one... that they would get so BIG.  

Do your homework and good luck!


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

Adopt one from ::: K9 FRIENDS ::: instead


----------



## JunFan (May 20, 2008)

Hi,

There's a really good pet rescue centre in Al Dhaid, just outside Sharjah. It is run by a really nice couple of ladies who really do a great job at rescuing and rehoming animals and quite often have puppies of various types.

It is called Bark and purr. if you contact Bianca via their website http://www.barkandpurr.net I'm sure she would be delighted to help you.


----------



## Annjo (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey Catgor..

Me & Hub are looking at Dubizzle?********** for pets..there are lots !!! but since got a one yr old and live in a 2BR we are googling & 'wiki'-ing the breeds. Jynx here is sooo informative..thanks J !!! 

yeah k9 has a lot of them for adoption ..try that too. 

Anyways do a bit of researching before take a step..( like my hub asked me when I suggested we have a pet...." are you sure u are ready for the second one ??"...( he..he..) 

good luck on ur search and hope u find a good one !


----------



## britishindian (Jan 31, 2010)

Why dont you contact Friends of Animals. They have some gorgeous dogs and puppies all rescued from with abandonment or the death row. You will be doing the dog some good and all you pay is for the registration, chipping and vaccination fees and then to spay/neuter the dog. Remember a dog is for life not just while they are cute and puppies


----------

